
What No Fan Has Seen Before: Remastering Deep Space Nine to Maximum Quality - cik
https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/314653-remastering-deep-space-nine
======
bzb5
Remastering means you take the master and digitise it again using better
techniques. Taking a dvd and upscaling it is not remastering.

~~~
colejohnson66
Not necessarily. Digitally animated movies (where the original project files
are lost) have been remastered. A proper remaster would involve going frame by
frame and smoothing errors from upscaling.

